# [solved] Virtualbox i siec

## radek-s

Witam

Blad powstal przy ktorejs aktualizacji systemu. Myslalem, ze moze kolejna naprawi blad, jednak wystepuje on do tej pory.

Przy probie uruchomienia bridge'a na eth0 dostaje:

```
desktop linux # /etc/init.d/net.br0 restart

net.br0           |* Bringing up interface br0

net.br0           |*   ERROR: interface br0 does not exist

net.br0           |*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

net.br0           |* ERROR: net.br0 failed to start

```

w jadrze mam zaznaczone:

```

Networking --->

    Networking Options --->

    <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

oraz 

Device Drivers  --->

    Network device support  --->

    <*> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# VirtualBox

config_eth0="null"

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

tunctl_vbox0="-u radek"

config_vbox0="null"

tuntap_vbox1="tap"

tunctl_vbox1="-u magda"

config_vbox1="null"

rc_need_br0="net.vbox0 net.vbox1 net.eth0"

bridge_br0="vbox0 vbox1 eth0"

config_br0="dhcp"

brctl_br0="setfd 0

sethello 0

stp off"
```

co moze byc powodem tego bledu?

 

dziekuje za pomoc! wywaliło z systemu bridge-utils

pozdrawiam!Last edited by radek-s on Sun May 17, 2009 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Czyste, proste, brctl addbr br0 działa?

----------

## Bialy

Może to wywaliło się z systemu:

```
net-misc/bridge-utils
```

----------

